
Live Sports is 3-D TV’s Toughest Challenge - nikunjk
http://m.spectrum.ieee.org/consumer-electronics/audiovideo/sports-3d-tvs-toughest-challenge
======
julianpye
This article highlights one really big drawback to 3D capture. When we
researched 3D at my former company, we realized that while in the 70s you were
able to provide color TV with the backwards compatibility of black-and-white
to consumers you can't really do that with 3D and provide 2D and satisfy both
classes of consumers. A good 3D videofeed can stay in the same position for
very long shots and allow viewers to wander their glance around and experience
the scene. I have shot 3D videos of concerts and you can have a really great
viewing experience of seeing an entire song from one front-row position,
because it allows you to really capture that same experience and to feel
space. In 2D you must use lots of movement to keep a viewer engaged and you
need to use pans to simulate space. All this results in two separate
productions and mixing environments for 2D and 3D if you want to do them both
justice... And this is why 3D has so many challenges right now because it is
too costly to provide it to what is currently a niche market.

